# Alternativen 14" wg. Lieferproblematik Islabikes und woombikes



## docade (24. August 2013)

Hallo,

seit ich beim googlen auf der Suchen nach Empfehlungen zum Kidsbike- Kauf auf den "Anna's rad"- thread gestoßen bin, bin ich hier begeisterter stiller Mitleser und mein MTB- Virus (nenne noch ein getuntes LTS mein Eigen) aus Abizeiten ist wieder entflammt...

mein Kleiner ist jetzt 3, aber eher ein kurzer, Schrittlänge 38cm, Größe 98. fährt begeistert sein Laufrad aber auch noch nicht so suuuper sicher (gibt hier auch nur Flachland im Norden).

bevor jetzt empfehlungen zu 16" kommen, "das müsste doch evetuell auch absehbar passen" usw., das möchte ich wg der Körpergröße nicht so gern, auch wenn's nur ein Jahr passt kein Problem, da er ne kleine Schwester hat und zahlreiche jüngere Cousins & Cousinen. 
Gefühlt finde ich den Schritt vom Laufrad zum 16" für ihn auch zu groß, da er auch eher ein "Zurückhaltender" ist...

jetzt hab ich ja schon vieles gelesen und eure Empfehlungen laufen ja meist auf das islabike Cnoc 14 hinaus, ist ja offensichtlich fast konkurrenzlos, gefällt mir auch durchaus gut,  aber:  eben leider schlecht bis derzeit gar nicht verfügbar 

alternativ:

das woom 2    ->  ist auch bis 2014 ausverkauft, nochmal 

ich würde durchaus gern gebraucht kaufen, wenn das das Problem der Verfügbarkeit löst, daher die Fragen:

1. ab welchem Jahr sind die Cnocs so konkurrenzlos leicht?

2. weiß jemand ob es schon refurbished bikes aus dem upcycling-programm von woom gibt und wenn ja wie bezieht man die ?

was wären noch Alternativen? ich bin über andere threads noch auf das frogbike 43 gestoßen, gefällt mir auch gut, 

sonst geht's wohl meist erst bei 16" los, oder gibts noch andere 14" mit akzeptablem Grundgewicht?

Gewicht wäre mir schon wichtig, denn das 14" soll er jetzt rasch haben ohne dass ich da noch rumschrauben müsste, ich würde dann eher planen rasch auch ein 16" zu kaufen um damit selbst im Vorfeld ein bißchen Spaß zu haben...

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps...

Adrian


----------



## Taurus1 (24. August 2013)

Evtl. das Orbea Grow1. Ist zwar 16 Zoll, aber verstellbare Rahmengröße.

http://www.orbea.com/de-de/fahrrader/grow-1-13/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## docade (24. August 2013)

danke erstmal für den Tip!

das kenn ich aus den threads als empfehlung auch schon, gefällt mir aber persönlich nicht besonders (mono-Rohr design) und aufgrund der weitergabe-möglichkeit in der Familie ist dieses Mitwachs-feature für uns auch nicht so interessant.

auch das BMW und das baugleiche "rennrad" wären ja 14", finde ich aber in unserer Situation auch irgendwie inkonsequent, abgesehen davon ob es überhaupt was taugt was ich nicht einschätzen kann...


----------



## michfisch (24. August 2013)

Hi, warum ist das BMW inkonsequent? taugen tut es allemale, da vorher als Laufrad zu nutzen. Leicht ist es auch!
Schau doch mal in meine Anzeigen, da ist eins, waren immer mit zufrieden.
gruss M



docade schrieb:


> danke erstmal für den Tip!
> 
> das kenn ich aus den threads als empfehlung auch schon, gefällt mir aber persönlich nicht besonders (mono-Rohr design) und aufgrund der weitergabe-möglichkeit in der Familie ist dieses Mitwachs-feature für uns auch nicht so interessant.
> 
> auch das BMW und das baugleiche "rennrad" wären ja 14", finde ich aber in unserer Situation auch irgendwie inkonsequent, abgesehen davon ob es überhaupt was taugt was ich nicht einschätzen kann...


----------



## docade (24. August 2013)

sorry!, ich glaub auch nicht das das schlecht ist!, war sogar das allererste 14er auf das ich beim googlen so gestoßen bin. und das wäre es womöglich sogar geworden, wenn ich mich jetzt nicht mehr mit der Materie (und damit entstehenden Wünschen...) befasst hätte.

für uns insofern inkonsequent, das bereits 2 (vernünftige) Laufräder vorhanden sind, es sollte m.M. jetzt also schon ein Fahrrad sein.


----------



## trifi70 (24. August 2013)

Die CNOCs sind seit mindestens Herbst 2012 so leicht, da haben wir unseres gekauft. 2011 waren die schwerer.

Woom einfach anfragen, ob sie schon welche haben. Glaubs aber nicht, sind erst im April gestartet...

Es gibt 12" Merida/Speci etc. für deutlich unter 200. Aber Rücktritt, schlecht bedienbare Vorderradbremse... Soo schwer sind die allerdings gar nicht.


----------



## docade (25. August 2013)

na wenn 14" nur für 1 Jahr ausreicht sollten ja dann bald die ersten leichten cnocs 2nd hand auf den markt kommen.

rücktritt hätte ich nicht so gern, aus den viel diskutierten Gründen hier in den Foren...

woom-Anfrage ist schon raus...

aber gibt's noch ganz andere alternativen? dabei können ja auch gern Teile teile nicht zu gebrauchen sein, die man sonst tauschen könnte.

wie zufrieden seid ihr mit euren wooms und frogs?


----------



## trifi70 (25. August 2013)

Wenn Du etwas Zeit hast (er ist grad 3 geworden, oder?), beobachte die Angebote bei ebay, Kleinanzeigen und in den Foren und kauf, wenn ein 14er auftaucht. Preis wird hoch sein, scheint Dir aber eher unwichtig? Im Bikemarkt ist ein Isla 20er für 300, bei ebay steht ein 16er drin, das wird auch mindestens so rauskommen. Aber wenns dann durch viele Hände geht, lohnt sichs ja


----------



## docade (25. August 2013)

...ja mit dem hohen Preis komm ich nicht umhin, aber hat ja auch qualität und der Grund von gebraucht kaufen wäre ja auch gar nicht unbedingt zu sparen sondern eher um überhaupt eins zu bekommen. 

Zeit ist so relativ. hier bei uns im Norden wirds ja schon bald wieder durchgängig schlechtes wetter und dann ist halt draußen mal ein paar tage radfahren lernen so ne sache...

weißt du denn was über die frogbikes? wären ja offensichtlich die einzigen direkt verfügbaren, der eigene fred endet leider genau an dem Punkt des Auspackens und der ersten Begutachtung. wurde ja auch schon diskutiert wg zun hohem Tretlager usw...., mich würde da eben mal die erste belastungsphase interessieren...


----------



## currygott (25. August 2013)

Ich hatte wegen den Frogs hier mal nachgefragt, die Besitzer waren zu dem damaligen Zeitpunkt zufrieden. Erscheint mir ehrlich gesagt die sinnigste Alternative.


----------



## docade (25. August 2013)

wie siehst du die im Vergleich mit dem woom 2? ich hab da eventuell noch ne Quelle aufgetan doch noch an ein woom 2 zu kommen. 

bei interesse poste ich zu geeignetem zeitpunkt dazu auch gern mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (25. August 2013)

Wenn Du die Chance hast, schnell an ein Woom zu kommen, nimms! Und warte nicht, bis die Quelle versiegt... Ist zwar schwerer als ein CNOC, aber ob und wann Du an ein CNOC kommst, steht auch in den Sternen... Ev. musste farblich noch was machen, war ja zunächst fürn Buben? Oder in weißen Lettern "FEUERWEHR" draufschreiben


----------



## docade (25. August 2013)

...hinsichtlich Gewicht stellt sich ja auch die Frage der Alternativen. Das cnoc ist da sicher konkurrenzlos, außer Frage, aber da ist die wahrscheinlichkeit eines zu ergattern hier womöglich am größten sollte jemand seines mal abgeben wollen. 
Alles (und offensichtlich ist das eh nicht viel) was danach kommt unterscheidet sich doch nur marginal (auf die o. bezogen frog43 ca. 7kg, Woom 7,2)


----------



## docade (25. August 2013)

... und wenn "Feuerwehr" drauf steht, wird's natürlich eh geliebt werden...!


----------



## Floh (26. August 2013)

Das BMW Kidsbike ist bleischwer, aber wirklich super zu fahren und wegen der Laufrad-und-dann-zum-Fahrrad-umbauen Geschichte wirklich gut.
Würde man an Kurbel und Kettenkasten was machen ginge es sicherlich noch leichter, aber so sind es erstmal 6,5 kg. Das meiste Gewicht steckt im Hauptrahmen.
Die miese Canti-Bremse habe ich durch eine V-Brake ersetzt. Wow das hat was gebracht, seitdem bremst er nur noch vorne 
Bin gestern mit Junior eine längere Tour gefahren, und alle die wir getroffen haben waren verwundert wie er mit seinen vier Jahren schon so super Fahrrad fahren kann. Liegt daran dass er schon seit über einem Jahr fährt...
Das Vertrauen in das Rad war halt sofort da weil es ja sein Laufrad war nur mit Kurbeln dran.


----------



## docade (26. August 2013)

Danke für die Infos!

Das hört sich ja dann ideal für unsere kleine an. Da war ich jetzt langsam auf der Suche nach nem Laufrad, denn die ist erst 17 Monate, für ihr Alter auch eher noch kleiner und läuft daher nicht nicht mal so ganz stabil wenn sie mal schneller unterwegs ist. Aber das Vertrauen in das bekannte Laufrad wenn's dann zu radeln lernen geht klingt nachvollziehbar.


----------



## trifi70 (26. August 2013)

1+1=2

Wenn es (in ein paar Monaten) für die Kleine als Laufrad passt und JETZT dem größeren als Rad, warum dann nicht kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## docade (26. August 2013)

...das wÃ¤re natÃ¼rlich ne Ãberlegung wert, insbesondere da hoffentlich  anfang des Jahres wieder MÃ¶glichkeiten hichsichtlich isla und woom fÃ¼r  den "GroÃen" bestehen kÃ¶nnten...

allerdings wird ein 14" auch  dann noch fÃ¼r die Kleine gefÃ¼hlt zu groÃ sein. aufgrund des Designs wird  man da den Sattel ja auch nicht so tief einstellen kÃ¶nnen wie bei  anderen LaufrÃ¤dern, oder?

lÃ¤uft heute Ã¼brigens ein Cnoc 16 bei ebay.uk aus, wÃ¼rden auch fÃ¼r 30â¬ versenden, sollte jemand interessiert sein:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Isla-Bikes-C...0963313302?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item43bec3d296


----------



## trifi70 (26. August 2013)

Du hast doch bereits 2 Laufräder!? Mit dem kleinsten fängt sie an, dann später das "Rennrad"/Kidsbike als Laufrad, und wenn sie soweit ist die Kurbeln dran.


----------



## Floh (26. August 2013)

Also beim BMW Kidsbike kriegt man den Sattel auf unterhalb Oberkante Raddurchmesser runter. Das ist schon ziemlich klein. Wir hatten noch eine Stufe Holzlaufrad darunter, das ist aber schon nach drei Monaten out gewesen (Vollgummireifen, sehr begrenzter Lenkeinschlag).
Was ich am BMW Kidsbike schwierig fand war dass der Rahmen nach hinten so breit baut (wahrsch. um eine normale Rücktritt-Nabe unterbringen zu können). Am Anfang ist der Zwerg da öfter mal mit den Knöcheln angehauen an den Radmuttern (Schraubachse...grrr....).


----------



## docade (26. August 2013)

@_trifi70_ 
das wäre natürlich ganz schön, weil dann immer nur kleine Zuwächse in der Größe für die kleine, 
aber wenn sie dann fahren kann sollte ja wie jetzt beim Großen rasch das von ihm oder ein eigenes bike her (er wird dann wohl für einige Zeit nocht nicht auf ein 16 passen), dann wäre die Anschaffung des BMW für gerade mal für 2x3 Monate oder so. 
ich wäre ja sogar dafür, aber ich glaub das krieg ich bei der "regierung" nicht durch...  

zumal ich auch schon für die Laufräder etwas mehr investiert hab als die herzensdame das als sinnvoll nachvollziehen konnte.


----------



## Floh (26. August 2013)

Ich hab mein Kidsbike für 80 Euro bei ebay geschossen. Und das hat noch viele Jahre Nutzung in sich stecken.


----------



## docade (26. August 2013)

...und gibts ja bei den kleinanzeigen sogar schon mal drunter..., 
hab jetzt ja ein paar altrnativen zusammen, vilen dank schon mal an alle

ich glaube ich staffel das mal in der reihenfolge:

erstmal warte ich antwort von woom ab und die anfrage der anderen Option auf ein woom, das gefällt mir einfach irgendwie echt gut, die Käufer sind offensichtlich sehr zufrieden damit und das Konzept find ich auch top, die marginalen zusätzl. Gramm zumm Frog oder BMW werden's wohl nicht ausmachen...

parallel schau ich mal ne gewisse zeit (steht auch erst noch ein Urlaub an) nach nem gebrauchten Isla 14 auf den einschlägigen seiten...

und wenn beides nix wird kann ich mich immer noch zwischen einem (sofort verfügbaren) gebrauchten BMW oder einem zu bestellenden Frog entscheiden. 

Macht doch Sinn, oder? noch mal die Frage; ganz andere Alternativen gibt's gar nicht, oder ?


----------



## trifi70 (26. August 2013)

Ich denk, ein 16er passt ihm schneller als Dir lieb sein wird  Also in der Abfolge und Weitergabe zwischen den Kids sähe ich nicht das Problem. Geld scheint auch nicht das Problem zu sein, ein CNOC 14 über Neupreis wäre ja ok, habe ich so verstanden?!

Dein Plan klingt sinnvoll. Option wäre noch das Bemühen um ein "Ticket" eines abgesprungenen Isla-Käufers (siehe anderer Thread). Gülde noch bis Ende August, also eilig. Lieferung aber momentan wohl zeitverzögert.

Weitere Alternativen? Kinderräder 14"? Das wird eng. Erstmal Laufrad weiterfahren lassen, gleich 16er kaufen. Dann gibts auch wieder mehr Auswahl.


----------



## Floh (26. August 2013)

14 Zoll lange fahren und dann auf 20 Zoll umsteigen!
Bei meinem Sohn im Kindergarten fahren einige 6-jährige noch BMW Kidsbike.


----------



## docade (26. August 2013)

@trifi70 & Floh

Gefühlt wird will die Variante von trifi70 für meinen Großen zutreffen und die Variante von Floh für meine Kleine. Zumindest was derzeitiges Wachstum betrifft. Beim Mut sieht's allerdings ganz anders aus. Da die kleine dem Großen in allem nacheifert ist sie die viel unerschrockenere.

Aber wenn's so laufen würde hätte das ja auch den Vorteil, dass un jeder Zollgröße immer nur ein Rad gekauft werden müsste.

Ticketanfrage werd ich gleich mal im entsprechenden isla-thread posten!


----------



## schwarzerRitter (27. August 2013)

docade schrieb:


> ... Und wenn "feuerwehr" drauf steht, wird's natürlich eh geliebt werden...!


 
:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (27. August 2013)

Ich glaub den passenden Hintergrund hatte ich schonmal an anderer Stelle gelobt 

Fürn Mädel is die Farbe auch voll ok.


----------

